# Watching my Black P die.....



## PastorAdam (Dec 16, 2003)

I came into the office today to find my Black looking not so good, kind of out of it, and allowing the current in the tank to push him around.

I do not know what went wrong, he was fine yesterday, there are feeders in the tank, temp is good, water is good (took it to the petstore to be checked).

I am really sad I have had him for a year and am not sure why this is happening.

I am trying to keep him alive, but there is not a whole lot I can do!!

Sad Sad day!!

Adam


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

i dono.. that sucks though.


----------



## Tommy V (Jul 18, 2003)

he may of gotten a bad feeder, they have diseases quite often that could have made him sick. he may overcome it, he may not, try feeding him frozen brine shrimp cubes instead if he gets better. hopefully he'll get better.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

that really sucks. i hope he gets better and doesn't kick the bucket. keep us updated please.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

hurry and check the water parameters!!!!

i hope he gets better


----------



## PastorAdam (Dec 16, 2003)

Will Hot water help?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Doesnt sound like there is really much you can do to help him out. You might try doing a water change and adding a little salt...but it doesnt sound good.
Sorry.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

turn off the current.. (NO THE FILTERS) Add some Salt.. Turn the lights off and put a towel over the tank..

dont just do nothing..

NO, hot water wont help.. WTF?


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Peacock said:


> turn off the current.. (NO THE FILTERS) Add some Salt.. Turn the lights off and put a towel over the tank..
> 
> dont just do nothing..
> 
> NO, hot water wont help.. WTF?


:nod: Follow this advice

Edit: This should be moved to disease & Parasite forum


----------



## PastorAdam (Dec 16, 2003)

Peacock said:


> turn off the current.. (NO THE FILTERS) Add some Salt.. Turn the lights off and put a towel over the tank..
> 
> dont just do nothing..
> 
> NO, hot water wont help.. WTF?


 Someone told to to add hot water to the tank.

I did not do it.....thought I would ask you guys first!!

My P is still sturggeling. I will what you said and check on him in a little bit.


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

that sucks man. yea do wut peacock said and just make sure there is a no stress inviroment.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Seems like your P caught a gram positive bacteria which is usually unnoticed, and might be the cause of internal infection. Even if the P is so perfect looking on the outside, whats happening inside can not be detected until its too late.

As stated.. try and keep activity to a minimal, lights off, try and keep tank dim, have food available, and definately NO WATER CHANGE!! Your P is stressed out as it is at the moment, any change in water conditions might kill off your P more, due to the sudden change. Also, if water change IS NEEDED badly, a 5% a day would help if any. Salt is an option, but wont work if the source of the problem is internal.

Moved to Disease Parasite, and Injury.


----------



## xt12ap5peedx17x (Oct 20, 2003)

Sorry to hear your rhom is sick.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

I would test the water also


----------



## imachode (Jun 3, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Seems like your P caught a gram positive bacteria which is usually unnoticed, and might be the cause of internal infection.


 just curious how you know from the information given that the fish has G+ bacterial infection?


----------



## phil me in (Jun 6, 2004)

test the water and try not to stress him out

i really hope ur p makes it


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

imachode said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> > Seems like your P caught a gram positive bacteria which is usually unnoticed, and might be the cause of internal infection.
> ...


 When 2 of my Pirayas died, the cause was a transfection from a Tern which had gram positive bacteria, and had the same symptoms that his Rhom is showing. The first 2 Pirayas that died showed signs of stress and weakening, but no recollection of seeing any distress or external injuries or signs from looking at the 2nd pair that died also.

But I never said that it was the SOLID cause, but a thought. There are many reasons that can be the cause (parasite, internal infections, dropsy, gram bacteria, malnutrition), but only an autopsy would determine the actual truth.


----------



## imachode (Jun 3, 2003)

i wasn't asking in a malicious way, just wanted to better my knowledge. knowing the history of your fishkeeping experiences sure helps clear it up. thanks.


----------

